# Dog Barking at Night!!!!



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. I hvae joined through sheer desperation and do not know what else to do. My Pug has started to bark as soon as I go up to bed, its been going on for just over a week now, every single night. He has done it several times before but not to the extent of every night. It was untill 6am this morning....how can he not be tired, although he is now!!!
I have tried EVERYTHING!!! I physically can not take any more, I need my sleep unlike my partner who just sleeps through most of it.

Please any tips or ideas please share but I have seriously tried everything from telling off, water spray, moving his bed to different places, he can not sleep in my room as i have never allowed this and when i have tried it he just fidgets and snores. And I have ignored him, he just barks for hours and then I get no sleep at all. There is no noise when I go to see him, there is nothing new in the room, the boiler he is used to.........the list goes on, on what I have checked!!
I am wondering if it could be the new female dog next door, but what do I do if thats the case????

Thanks in advanced, sorry if its rushed but I am desperate and do not want to go to bed tonight


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi sweetie, how old is your pug?


----------



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

He is 2yrs 5months. And a pain in the bum at the moment!!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

it may be he can hear the next doors dog moving about, sounds that to you and me cant be heard? I know our next door neighbour got a dog some time ago and my lot would jump up all of a sudden and flirt around the house, at first I didnt know what the hell was going on til I realised there was a dog next door that was playing with a ball or something I couldnt hear it at first, till one day it barked, then I knew what the reason was, maybe putting a radio on low so that is covers the possibility of this being the case?

Mo


----------



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. They only moved in 2 weeks ago and he has barked all night before. I thought it was his worming tablets as it seemed to happen after giving him these but this is not the case now. I thought it could be if the dog next door is in season maybe??


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

GCR said:


> Thanks for your reply. They only moved in 2 weeks ago and he has barked all night before. I thought it was his worming tablets as it seemed to happen after giving him these but this is not the case now. I thought it could be if the dog next door is in season maybe??


that is a strong possibility, it may be worth asking your neighbours if this is in fact true? BUT you mention he barked all night before they moved in?

Mo


----------



## lexie13579 (Jul 23, 2009)

GCR said:


> Hi everyone. I hvae joined through sheer desperation and do not know what else to do. My Pug has started to bark as soon as I go up to bed, its been going on for just over a week now, every single night. He has done it several times before but not to the extent of every night. It was untill 6am this morning....how can he not be tired, although he is now!!!
> I have tried EVERYTHING!!! I physically can not take any more, I need my sleep unlike my partner who just sleeps through most of it.
> 
> Please any tips or ideas please share but I have seriously tried everything from telling off, water spray, moving his bed to different places, he can not sleep in my room as i have never allowed this and when i have tried it he just fidgets and snores. And I have ignored him, he just barks for hours and then I get no sleep at all. There is no noise when I go to see him, there is nothing new in the room, the boiler he is used to.........the list goes on, on what I have checked!!
> ...


Hi

Dont know if this helps or not but my dog (a Lab) 5 months old dont like his crate, is he in a crate all night? i got told by my vet that he has a bit of a phobia of small places and his creat is small but big enough for him to walk about in lie down and sit in, he just does not like it. Mine does it between the hours of 4pm till about 9pm. its just a thought.


----------



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been told before that male dogs would bark if they could smell a bitch in season, even up to a few miles a way. I wasnt sure how true this was, how ever there are many female dogs around us and now one is next door its drivng him wild perhaps??


----------



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

lexie13579 said:


> Hi
> 
> Dont know if this helps or not but my dog (a Lab) 5 months old dont like his crate, is he in a crate all night? i got told by my vet that he has a bit of a phobia of small places and his creat is small but big enough for him to walk about in lie down and sit in, he just does not like it. Mine does it between the hours of 4pm till about 9pm. its just a thought.


Thanks for your reply. No we dont have a crate. He has a room which is actually the downstairs toilet and the gate is left open to the kitchen, he has loads of space!!!! He has everything a dog could possibly want


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, i know how terible this can be as one of my dogs does the same, (king charles) my other girl we have had from 9wks old and from day one she sleep on her own in the kitchen because of the toilet training and she is fine with it and we don't hear a peep from her. My other girl we got when she was 6 months old and she hates being left down stairs when we all go to bed and will bark all night.
So we started by putting a bed for her in our bedroom and as soon as we went up to bed she is to get in her bed and stay, at first she would keep getting out so i would put her back in and tell her to stay, (helps to keep the bedroom door shut) its important not to fuss him as he needs to know that night time is different, you might get a few sleepless night keep puting him back in his bed but its well worth it, as my girl will now take herself to bed when we go up and gets straight in her bed and will stay there till morning without a peep.

She does snor but then so does my cat who sleeps under the bed at night and my husband so one more didn't hurt

It might be worth giving it ago.

Take care

Also i dont want to offend but if you do think that its the girl dogs keeping him awake and making him bark why not have him castrated this would calm him down alot, just a thought.


----------



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

jaradethan said:


> Hi, i know how terible this can be as one of my dogs does the same, (king charles) my other girl we have had from 9wks old and from day one she sleep on her own in the kitchen because of the toilet training and she is fine with it and we don't hear a peep from her. My other girl we got when she was 6 months old and she hates being left down stairs when we all go to bed and will bark all night.
> So we started by putting a bed for her in our bedroom and as soon as we went up to bed she is to get in her bed and stay, at first she would keep getting out so i would put her back in and tell her to stay, (helps to keep the bedroom door shut) its important not to fuss him as he needs to know that night time is different, you might get a few sleepless night keep puting him back in his bed but its well worth it, as my girl will now take herself to bed when we go up and gets straight in her bed and will stay there till morning without a peep.
> 
> She does snor but then so does my cat who sleeps under the bed at night and my husband so one more didn't hurt
> ...


I have persevered with this and will continue, but after a week with hardly any sleep is getting frustrating and from 12am - 6am non stop barking last night, its the last straw!! I will try all night with this idea as another night with little sleep wont hurt  Thanks for your msg.


----------



## GCR (Oct 13, 2009)

I have just phoned the vet to see if the bitch in season myth is true and it is so I am going round to the neighbours to see if in fact she is in season and if she is not I am back to square one!! In the mean time I still want to shut him up and get some sleep


----------



## lexie13579 (Jul 23, 2009)

GCR said:


> Thanks for your reply. No we dont have a crate. He has a room which is actually the downstairs toilet and the gate is left open to the kitchen, he has loads of space!!!! He has everything a dog could possibly want


ok well just thought you might have. good luck


----------

